# Installing Specialized SpeedZone Sport Wireless Computer



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of where they mounted their "cyclocomputer"?

I am struggling with the installation of a Specialized SpeedZone Sport Wireless Computer on my Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er.

The installation instructions state that the spoke mounted magnet and fork mounted "sensor" must pass within 1-2 mm of each other. In addition, the computer and sensor must be within 24 inches of each other. ( Mixed units...gotta love 'em!)

My last attempt was on the right fork tube (backside) rather than the left fork as indicated in the manual. I rotated the sensor unit toward the wheel and was able to get it to sense wheel speed but the results were sporadic, at best.

It seems that the sensor needs some sort of offset spacer to work consistently with wide forks (MTB) and large diameter wheels (29er).

Any hints?

Thanks


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My experience with these is that you have to get the magnet and sensor exactly as close as they say. I usually adjust them to the point they're hitting, and than back it off slllloowwwllllyyyy to the point that it's no longer hitting.

Also, why did you mount the sensor opposite the instructions in the manual? And I doubt a spacer is necessary - your 29er wheels are 700c like a road bike. Unless that speedo for some reason is only made for <= 26" wheels, it's install error.


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

Tried left fork first time...no go

On the second try, I opted to try the rear of the right fork. I was wondering if proximity to the brake rotor (left side) was messing with things. As previously stated, limited success.

Thanks.


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

Nevermind...returned comp to LBS


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

Dude I have never gotten any computer to work consistently. Next time I buy a computer I am making the shop install it.


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

The owner (I think) of my LBS offered to install it when I asked for a refund. I told him I would try again later.

Somewhat embarrassed that 2 screws and 2 cable/zip ties kicked my arse...but I am gonna spend the money on some cool new Ergon grips and/or a skid lid.


----------



## HENDRIX-ENDURO (Sep 13, 2009)

Most wireless computers and instructions are aimed towards the install going on a road bike. The spoke to fork tolerance on a road bike is much closer than on a mountain bike. In my experience mounting a wireless computer on a mountain bike you must move the wheel sensor lower on the fork towards the hub and towards the inside of the fork to get it close enough to the magnet. hope this helps.


----------

